# PNW Coast suspension/dropper post mini-review.



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Read it here when you have a moment:

https://lacemine29.blogspot.com/2020/04/pnw-coast-suspensiondropper-post-mini.html

Thanks,

MC


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

mikesee said:


> Read it here when you have a moment:
> 
> https://lacemine29.blogspot.com/2020/04/pnw-coast-suspensiondropper-post-mini.html
> 
> ...


Maybe the Bikeyoke Sagma splits the difference. It's taken a while, I think the foam conforming to my butt or the other way around is a process for it that takes a while, but it definitely smooths out a lot of the bumps. I have a PNW dropper on the same bike (Rainier?) and I'm not overly impressed. It was cheap, so there's that, but just under 2 months of use and it's pretty sticky and has a lot more lateral play than my Bikeyokes that have been ridden far longer and harder...but again, for the price...damn near a steal. I'm finding that a saddle I can crank out miles in because it's comfortable and a dropper post far exceed the benefit of a suspension post/saddle. If I can have all my cake and eat it too then all the better, but a comfy saddle (fits my sit bones) definitely trumps all.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

IMO, the small internal volume presents a challenge to reduce the progression in spring rate for air, or fit a coil with a low-enough spring-rate to be sensitive while allowing enough pre-loading to not sag under your body-weight. 
Somebody will eventually incorporate an inertial check-valve (ala Specialized "Brain") to allow small-bump sensitivity while preventing sag...maintenance will be a joy.


----------



## epiccrosscountry (Jan 8, 2021)

Interesting. I personally dont like the kinekt, it bumps all over the place ruining pedal efficiency. The PNW coast is amazing in my opinion.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks for that. I’ve been thinking about a suspension post for my gravel bike, and the idea of it being a dropper is also enticing. But the few suspension posts I have tried over the years had some sag and I always hated that. I’ve been curious how no-sag options would work. 

My only input is that while I find your reviews and stories among the most interesting things I read on MTBR, the center-justification makes things harder to read. I think my brain wants to separate each line like I am reading song lyrics or poetry.


----------



## Schril (Oct 28, 2010)

Installed a PNW Loam ( I know its not the Coast). I only have 10 rides, but it works really well, Loam lever is smooth and the post too. Have used a Bike Yolk revive the last 4 years and cannot say there is a discernable difference. The Loam is easier to install and to service. Now PNW is offering a lifetime warranty and stands behind their product.


----------



## Twilcox (Nov 24, 2020)

When I needed a dropper post for my hardtail I went with the PNW Coast. At worst, I figured I would have a working dropper post with no noticeable 'suspension'. PNW product info states very clearly that it is not a replacement for a full suspension nor did I expect it to be.

Suspension aside, the PNW Coast works great as a dropper post for me. It is very solid and returns from dropped to upright very crisply. As for the suspension, it works great at taking the edge off the big bumps. I experimented with the pressure until it was as low as possible without any sag. I think it works great and would buy another one in a heartbeat.


----------

